# s scale fastrack



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

Is anyone running lionel fastrack that could get me an outside dimension on a 1/2 circle? I am thinking of replacing a loop of original AF track with the new fastrack and I wonder if it will fit in the space I have. I need the complete outer dimension including the ballast.
thanks
randy


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

rdmtgm said:


> Is anyone running lionel fastrack that could get me an outside dimension on a 1/2 circle? I am thinking of replacing a loop of original AF track with the new fastrack and I wonder if it will fit in the space I have. I need the complete outer dimension including the ballast.
> thanks
> randy


Randy: I would put it at 40" as picture below indicates. As you can see the plywood is
standard sheet at 48" and 1/2 circle is 45" with a 5" straight at the ends. So 45 - the 5 gives
us 40". BTW; the MTH S-Trax is identical to the Lionel Fastrak. Hope this helps. Larry


----------

